# Your favorite Piano Quintet!



## micro

This is just a quick poll of your favorite piano quintet work!


----------



## mmsbls

Piano quintets are among my favorite genres, and there are so many wonderful examples. On another thread (not involving a poll) I had Schubert's as my favorite, but I listed all but the Medtner and Schnittke above as among my favorites. I have recently come to enjoy the Schnittke as well. I'm not sure I've heard the Medtner so I must do that soon since I love many of his piano works.


----------



## starthrower

Ernest Bloch's 1st quintet

Shosty's is pretty good too. I'll hear it live Thursday night by the Borromeo's. Not sure who the pianist is?


----------



## Bulldog

Dvorak's is my top pick; also selected Mozart, Shostakovich, Taneyev and Medtner.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart, Schubert and Brahms. in that order if I must make a choice.


----------



## KenOC

For me, Mozart's Quintet for Piano and Winds k.452, and Shostakovich's. Beethoven's is in there too, and Dvorak... Oops, forgot Schumann!


----------



## micro

Weird no one chose Franck's work so far. It's 2nd movement is one of the most heartbreaking chamber music pieces I've ever heard. I recommend it to anyone who never listened to it before.

The 2nd movement starts at 16:06


----------



## joen_cph

Quite a lot those, and on top of my head also the quite unique one by Rochberg, for example.

But there are many more, cf. for instance https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_quintet


----------



## Avey

I went with Bartok.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First poll I didn't vote for Mozart...(and not Franck or Medtner either that I haven't heard). I love piano quintets, but they should be for string quartet & piano


----------



## Olias

Overall the Mozart for me, but if you want the standard piano quintet instrumentation of string quartet + piano then it has to be Dvorak (which could win on the opening cello theme alone).


----------



## Manxfeeder

I picked Brahms by mistake. I meant to pick Schumann. But Brahms is my second choice.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I picked Brahms by mistake. I meant to pick Schumann. But Brahms is my second choice.


We all can live with that, I think .


----------



## Bachiana

I miss the quintet for the left hand by the austrian composer Franz Schmidt. The Lento is fabulous.
And there is another Franck: Eduard, with a beautiful quintet in D major.
And by the way: I prefer Fauré's second quintet.
I am afraid I forgot to choose the César Franck quintet...


----------



## Guest

I can't pick just one! My favorites, though, include Franck, Brahms, Taneyev, Ornstein, Bloch, and Shostakovich. Schumann's and Bartok's are enjoyable, too.


----------



## Pugg

Bachiana said:


> I miss the quintet for the left hand by the Austrian composer Franz Schmidt. The Lento is fabulous.
> And there is another Franck: Eduard, with a beautiful quintet in D major.
> And by the way: I prefer Fauré's second quintet.
> I am afraid I forgot to choose the César Franck quintet...


Not the most rated from them all, just a wild guess .


----------



## Medtnaculus

No competition! Jean Huré can't be beat!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Anyone know the Arensky Piano Quintet?

The snickering Scherzo with the outbursts of "HA-HAAA!" :lol:


----------



## arnerich

My vote goes to Brahms, that f minor piano quintet is really outstanding!


----------



## juliante

I've gone with schumann - i can't think of a more exhuberantly enjoyable piece of chamber music, particularly the last two movements. And it was a model for others to follow.


----------



## Omnimusic

Schubert is the nr 1 for me (his slow movement is divine), closely followed by Schumann and Brahms


----------



## Genoveva

I assume it's OK to vote for four?

That's what I did: Schumann, Brahms, Schubert, Mozart (K 452)

It's difficult to rank them, as I like them all. "Trout" was once my favourite but perhaps I've grown a little tired of it as it is one of those works that tends to get overplayed. Schumann's piano quintet is a fantastic work. Brahms piano quintet is so gorgeous I have several copies of this. I like it better than his clarinet quintet. Mozart's K 452 is magnificent too. All top notch works, a must for any collection.


----------



## Bachiana

For me THE piano quintet no. 1 is César Franck. Schumann is no. 2. I wonder why nobody is mentioning the piano quintet in D major of Eduard Franck (no family)... It contains i.a. a lovely Andante con moto.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert, Elgar and Schnittke. I haven't heard the Brahms one though, and it seems that was the most popular, so I'll have to give that a listen.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Do also try the lovely Schumann piano quintet, Op. 44, Moonlight - I think it's Schumann's most successful chamber ensemble piece.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

TurnaboutVox said:


> Do also try the lovely Schumann piano quintet, Op. 44, Moonlight - I think it's Schumann's most successful chamber ensemble piece.


Ooh, lovely, I'll see if I can find that too.


----------



## hpowders

This is always a difficult choice.

I would have to go with the Brahms for overall power and drama with honorable mention going to the first movement of the Dvorak, one of the loveliest chamber movements ever created.


----------



## ArtMusic

Definitely Mozart's as a standout.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> Definitely Mozart's as a standout.


Slightly less popular then Brahms though.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

I chose Brahms, Schumann and Dvorak.


----------



## whispering

This is my first post on this web site so apologies if I get anything wrong. The list of piano quintets is indeed impressive and I find it impossible to make a number 1 selection. How can you decide between say Brahms, Schumann or Dvorak, when they are all really are great pieces of music? This is my favourite form of chamber music so please allow me to add a few others for consideration. No they are not in the premium league, but they have something to say in their own right. In no particular order Klughardt, Hahn, Vierne and Gernsheim. These are some of the wonderful beaten tracks I have found whilst looking further into the piano quintet world, outside what I acknowledge are the masters of the form. Please have a listen to some of the above. We are all truely fortunate to be able to look back and enjoy so many great pieces of this type of music.


----------



## hpowders

The Brahms is in a class by itself.


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness Brahms leads superior.


----------

